# Loss of oil pressure



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Wife was driving down the interstate and the oil pressure went to 0. No noise from the engine and she pulled over right away. She checked the oil and it was full, when she started the Z back up, oil pressure was normal. What could have caused this?

Hattrick


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Faulty gauge or sending unit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

You are correct, the sending unit was replaced and it seems fine now.

Thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

whoo hoo finally got one right...lol


----------

